#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  آیسی بایوس لپ تاب hp pavilion dv3

## roolita

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز
لپ تاب hp pavilion dv3  رو میخواستم آیسی بایوسش رو پیدا کنم ولی موفق نشدم
دوستان ممکنه راهنمایی بفرمایید؟؟
ممنون از لطف شما

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
عکس با کیفیت از مدار
و شماره ایسی های هشت پایه رو به طور کامل اینجا بنویس

----------

*roolita*,*همتا*

----------


## roolita

فکر میکنم آیسی رو پیدا کردم
حالا فایل بایوسش رو نمیتونم گیر بیارم
شماره آیسی : MX25L8005
لطفاً شما چک کنید و راهنمایی کنید
ممنون از لطفتون

----------

